# ECHO - Power Rotary Scissors



## JoeyDonatelli (Apr 4, 2018)

OK TLF,

I have searched through the forum and can't find anyone talking about this.

Has anyone had any luck getting ahold of one of these?

https://www.echotools.com/en_us/products/accessories/trimmer-brushcutter-accessories/prs-230m


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Pretty sure they are rebranding the ones everyone already uses here including me. Forgot the name but there is a huge thread on them and they are awesome.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

It is a re brand. Idech Corp in Japan makes that for all of the power equipment manufacturers.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

I use the idtech on my Echo battery trimmer and it works well with plenty of power.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Stihl makes a variant of the rotary scissors as well. They don't use a rebranded idtech from what I can see.


----------



## JoeyDonatelli (Apr 4, 2018)

OK, looks like Im going to stop trying to find one and just buy the iDECH.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

kur1j said:


> Stihl makes a variant of the rotary scissors as well. They don't use a rebranded idtech from what I can see.


Stihl, Husqvarna, and I think Redmax sell a reciprocating landscape blade that is similar to the Idech PRS in application but the blades reciprocate like a hedgetrimmer as opposed to the continuously counter-rotating blades on Idech's unit.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

MasterMech said:


> kur1j said:
> 
> 
> > Stihl makes a variant of the rotary scissors as well. They don't use a rebranded idtech from what I can see.
> ...


It seems some of the rebrands are not available here in the states. Probably for copyright reasons. I wonder which type works best, anyone use both?


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> kur1j said:
> 
> 
> > Stihl makes a variant of the rotary scissors as well. They don't use a rebranded idtech from what I can see.
> ...


Ah, I could have sworn I saw an actual rotating variant as well but I guess I was mistaken.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

bp2878 said:


> ]
> 
> It seems some of the rebrands are not available here in the states. Probably for copyright reasons. I wonder which type works best, anyone use both?


I've read to stay away from the reciprocating style and stick with the counter rotating type. The reciprocating are painfully slow to use.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

So will the IDTECH head mount up to an ECHO PAS trimmer head shaft or who does that work?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

cglarsen said:


> So will the IDTECH head mount up to an ECHO PAS trimmer head shaft or who does that work?


Yes, the Idech Power Rotary Scissors head will fit the Echo PAS using the included adapters.


----------

